# Hi, newbie here!



## Tallulauk (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi everyone!

Been reading this forum for the last few weeks, found a lot of the info and advice really helpful, and as my OH and me are just starting on what promises to be a looonnng journey to starting a family, thought I'd start getting involved! 

We have been together for 5 years, and finally decided the time is right to have a child. I will be carrying, OH says being pregnant would remind her too much of the Alien films!   
Ideally, we would like to do partner to partner egg sharing (not sure if this is the right term!)  

We have been to see our GP, who has contacted a consultant at Birmingham Heartlands hospital, (apparently this is the 1st port of call!) 
The consultant thinks that this won't be possible on the NHS, but she did advise the GP to refer us anyway. That was about 2 weeks ago, not heard anything yet!

So, extremely early days! we're currently eating much healthier diets, OH desperately trying to bet her BMI down, in case we are able to proceed using her eggs.

Has anybody else used this method, and been able to get NHS funding? I know its extremely unlikely, but...

Anyway, just wanted to pop my head up, and say hi, and good luck to all the others on this forum, its a great support tool, and i imagine I'll be updating as our story progresses!


----------



## BabyJeano (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey
My partner and I first went through our GP and unfortunately you can't get partner to partner egg sharing on the NHS. Depending on your ages and which clinic you choose you may be able to donate your eggs to reduce the cost of your treatment. My partner and I are doing partner to partner egg sharing and are a couple weeks away from the EC / ET.
Good luck with your journey


----------



## Candy76 (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi Tallilauk, you don't get NHS funding on the basis of not having sperm (not as a f/f couple at least). The funding varies a lot. Sometimes those documents are very specific (i.e. you qualify for IVF if you had xx month of trying), but others will be very vague.
Its worth speaking to the NHS to get the funding situation spelled out. But you may want to check out what the waiting time is for the initial consultation. Ours was about 7 months! We found attending open evenings at nearby clinics helpful. It took us some time to get used to all the lingo and procedures and we had lots of questions after we had taken in this initial information.

I am pleased to hear about your DPs Alien view. I thought it couldn't just be me. I am not too keen on the whole pregnancy thing and was supposed to be our backup, but now I am our last hope  

A healthy diet can only be a good thing.
Best of luck on your journey!


----------



## Tallulauk (Jan 31, 2012)

Thank you both so much for your replies!!
I really didn't think we'd get the treatment we wanted on the NHS, but, if you don't ask, you don't get!
Will chase up the consultant appointment, don't want to be waiting months for it, especially as it isn't even with the fertility clinic!!!

as for the lingo, I really need to brush up! Don't understand half the abbreviations used on this forum, suppose over the next months, it'll become our second language!


----------



## BabyJeano (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey
I still dont have the lingo, but it will all come im time  
x


----------

